# BobCat is showcasing their snow removal stuff



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This is a great link to BobCat's snow removal equipment including video. Their ToolCat utility truck is a really sweet set-up for blowing or plowing. Here is the link:

http://www.bobcat.com/snowremoval/video/index_low.html


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Anyone see last nights Mega Machine progam and their snow removal equiment...some really awesome machines!
Bobcats are some pretty versitile machines........and I certainly would not mind owning one and a few attachments..


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Keweenaw4310 ,

I think you have the ultimate snow removal setup, and that would be a fantasy setup for me for sure!! If I lived in a area
with 200 inches, I would make sure I would have exactly your setup!! 

Please keep us posted with picture when that baby is all put together (cab, Blower, etc) its almost the equivilent of a centerfold layout to me ( I did say almost- my prevertness always wins out)

keep us posted, and in only a few short months that snow will be falling!

Duc


----------

